# 10.3.9 is out!



## CreatureBeeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Fire up software update!


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

*10.3.9 is out*

What does-it include?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

As we speak...wonder if it will fix my Classic mode problem


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Ffffffifty-odd Mbs.....!! And to think I'll be overwriting all this and more in a couple of weeks when I install Tiger......


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 21, 2004)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300966


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

"SSL webpages (pages with URLs that start with "https://") load faster in Safari."

That's good enough for me to install it  It also seems to fix some of the errant trackpads on the latest powerbooks.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks!
Couldn't find it in OSX support with "10.3.9" in Search.
Could only find 10.3.8


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

It only depends on you on how long you want to enjoy it before you install Mr T.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm going to d/l and install the Combo updater. I always use that one. I've been told it's safer to go with that.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No problems on the G4 so far tho it's very early.
Trying the G5 now after a thorough backup.

G5 was a quick up date. Nothing of note so far.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> No problems on the G4 so far tho it's very early.
> .



It is early. I've installed it on 2- MDD G4's at work and when I get home I'll install it on a G4 Sawtooth and a B&W G3.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Seem to have lost my wireless network between 2 macs since updating. Times out without connecting. I updated my Powerbook and still have 10.3.8 on my G5. Can't "Connect To Server" from Powerbook or G5.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

There goes my meagre uptime (18 days).


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

What classic mode problem MacDoc?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

update went smoothly...but lost the new tab button (third party plug in) in Safari.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

had a couple of minor issues. Wouldn't restart after the download. Seems to have screwed up Virex (what's new, I think that program was developed by chipmunks).


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Downloading the Combo updater now... 117 megs! 

If it <i>doesn't</i> blow up my clamshell, I'll be back! 

M


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

*wireless went down*

Yes, my airport network crashed as well, but a simple restart solved the problem. Not so pretty though, I've lost scroll wheel support on my macmouse 3 button mouse!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Why the combo updater?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Used the Combo Updater just to be sure that I have everything.
MacFixit.com usually suggests using the Combo Updater to fix any problems people have with the Software Update Version.

Two machines updated.
Restarts - Check
Wireless - 11b cards to two different Airport Express - Check
Scrollwheel on new Logitech MX510 - Check
Who still uses Classic? - Checked anyway - Check

And it feels faster and snappier too! 
 
( I just feel compelled to say that after every OS update  )


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

With Tiger coming soon I'm actually leery of updating for some reason. I think I'm going to wait for a few days to see how this one shakes out first before updating. I also want to have my machine run for more than 30 days without a restart so I can finally show the Windows addicts in the IT dept that there is a better way to live than Microshaft.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

About my broken wireless network- a simple restart did the trick.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Heart said:


> Used the Combo Updater just to be sure that I have everything.
> MacFixit.com usually suggests using the Combo Updater to fix any problems people have with the Software Update Version.


See, the difference between the software update version (the delta updater) and the combo updater is that the combo updater can update from 10.3.0 to 10.3.9. Unless you've been mucking about with your system files, the combo updater is basically going to spend most of it's time overwriting files with exactly the same files.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

NBiBooker said:


> I also want to have my machine run for more than 30 days without a restart...


Heh, my uptime was at 40 odd days before I did the update.


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

Just installed. All appears good. No wireless problems.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

just installed, no wireless problems but it was quite a long restart (bout 5 minutes, usually <1 minute)

ciao


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Some Safari yuckiness. The update added a bunch of Bookmarks to my Bookmarks bar. Also, the Tab action has changed. I have a bunch of subfolders under some of my Bookmarks in the Bar. It used to work that hitting OPen in Tabs would only open the visible bookmarks (not those in subfolder, now everything under one heading on the bar (say News) opens. Ahhhhh!!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

no problemo updating everything.


yet


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Downloading and installing... woot!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm gonna ignore this one.. with the release of Tiger so soon, and no problems (no major ones anyway) with 10.3.8.. I really don't see the point, I have a TON of backing up to do.... don't wanna risk - anything -.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Call me silly or superstitious, but it seems as though everyone who has ever reported a major problem with an OS upgrade to X has used the "mini" updater.

The Combo, as Heart mentioned, is recommended as a 'fix' for those updates that go awry... so why waste time, just go for the biggie. Plus, I'm on WiFi, and the download only took a few minutes.

So - I'm back. iBook 300 / 288ram / 6gig HD / OS X 10.3.9 !

Wi-Fi network came up automatically, and no problems so far. Only change was with my ShapeShifter theme, which auto-resets whenever a system update occurs. Just had to re-select the theme and do a quick log out/in. All is well.

Now, let's see what 10.4 will do on this 4-meg-VRAM machine! 

M


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I always do a complete back up first & repair permissions before installing updates. Never had any issues since 10.3.0....other than a plug in gone missing in Safari earlier tonight!

BTW - How does an iBook 300 / 288ram / 6gig HD / "feel" like with OS X 10.3.9 ? 
Just asking because a friend is looking for a laptop and clamshells are affordable.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Feels just fine... I'm sure I'm missing out on some eye candy (no "cube effect" when switching users, for example). The most annoying problem I have is the 800x600 screen. I've given up trying to do anything with Photoshop... I do that on the eMac at the office.

The greatest impediment is the hard drive. I had to disassemble this iBook over the holidays to fix a broken modem connector, and took the opportunity to pop in a second-hand six-gigabyte hard drive (the original was 3.2 gigs). So now I'm not rebooting every day to clear out the VM cache. 

Were I to recommend a clamshell for OS X, 10.3.9 is just peachy. IF you have the RAM. 288 makes it useable. Adding a 512 in place of the 256 would make it more than useful. A great WiFi laptop for general surfing, email and word-processing.


M


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Feels very quick - if this is a lead in to Tiger then bring it on. The web is very fast tonight as well - I'm bumping limits so that may have a factor but it feels like a video speed improvement.
No issues otherwise but not long in the works either. Just a noticeable speed feel. I AM running an x800 card  so perhaps it's that tho it's been in use for a couple of weeks.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> Call me silly or superstitious, but it seems as though everyone who has ever reported a major problem with an OS upgrade to X has used the "mini" updater.


i've noticed that too, but at the same time the only people that I know who've had problems with the delta updaters has also mucked about with their OS X installation in some way.

I've learned to largely ignore MacFixIt for the most part. While it can be a great resource, most of the people who post there regularly muck with their systems all the time. One thing I notice them doing is mixing files from different versions of OS X (ie: video drivers from 10.3.9 on a system running 10.3.8, or something to that effect). I suspect the reason that a large part of the reason that the combo updater is a "fix" for them so often is that the combo updater overwrites the mixed system files so that they are all the versions they are supposed to be.

The fact is, if you start with two fresh installations of OS X, and use the combo updater on one and the 9 delta updaters on the other, the resulting systems are the same. If they aren't you've probably got some other underlying problem to worry about.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmmmmmm not so good on http://maps.google.com/ or googles servers are messed up. Real slow rendering even in Firefox even tho my overall internet speed is excellent right now.

Goes with the reports of Safari problems on some sites. 

Hmmmm based on the browser issues if 10.3.8 is working stick.....wait for Tiger.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Apart from some URLs appearing in my Safari bookmark bar (Apple, .Mac, Amazon, eBay, Yahoo!), no problems here at all - at least, none that I have noticed yet. It does feel somewhat snappier here & there however that could just be post-update wishfulness on my part.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> Now, let's see what 10.4 will do on this 4-meg-VRAM machine!
> 
> M


How are you planning on getting 10.4 on your clamshell Mark? The system specifies firewire as a system requirement. Or do you have a firewire model? I thought they had 8megs of vram though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Try google maps - it's broken on Shiira entirely and very slow and choppy on Safari.

Worst tho it caused some real driver level issues with the RAID and Disc Utility could not repair them. Had to boot off another drive and use Disc Warrior. Nasty stuff and my RAID is veyr well maintained - never seen anything like that before 

Indicator was I tried to reinstall 10.3.7 archive and install and it refused saying "problems".


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> ...very slow and choppy on Safari...


No problem here using Safari - neither slower nor choppier than before...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Did you try googlemaps??


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

I couldn't resist the update, so I downloaded the 51MB file. Upon restart, I noticed that the user login screen was faster. Usually once the screen is displayed, I can click in the password box and the delay is about 3-5 seconds. Now with 10.3.9, it is about 1-2 seconds.

My AirPort network is not having any problems as reported by other users. My Safari bookmarks bar is filled with new entries now: Apple, .Mac, eBay, etc.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> Did you try googlemaps??


If you mean http://maps.google.com, yep - and with Safari it's just fine for me after the update. 

But it *is* slow & choppy with Firefox though. Since I hardly ever use Firefox at home (I'm happy using Safari as my mainstay browser) I don't remember if it was like this before.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Do me a favour and dl Shiira and see if googlemaps still loads thanks.
http://hmdt-web.net/shiira/index-e.html


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Tried it. Google Maps in Shiira gives me a big blank window...

EDIT / UPDATE: Repeated use in Safari does seem to slow a bit but clearing the cache speeds it right back up for me. YMMV.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

When I go back to Safari 1.2 all is fine. Speed etc. Maybe the x800 card. 
Shiira uses the stanrdard toolbox so something is off.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Completely broke Safari on my ALBook. Can't even get it to open. At first it said that Pithhelmet was not compatible with the update then crashed immediately. Removed all pithhemet files and restarted. Now it just just crashes seconds after launch.
This is the first time I've had an issue with an update.


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

I am pissed...

It broke IntelliJ which is a java IDE for java. I was planning to work the whole weekend and now, nada... I will have to figure out something, even might have to resort to try Eclipse.. urg...

Anyways, beware if you have any java apps... 

All the rest is super fine, so insted of working I can surf the net.. yay! :-(


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

My clamshell is the non-Firewire, 4-meg VRAM version (the very first coloured iBook model).

Getting it on the drive might be tricky, unless I spend the extra bucks for the CD-version of Tiger (no DVD drive on this model). As for the FireWire requirement... since the motherboard is essentially the same as the FW model, minus the FW controller and port, I wonder if it will still work?

I'm not worried about the video, as OS X just seems to turn off whatever can't work, so... at worst, I'll have a bunch of extra system files that do nothing (and take up space).

More significantly is the HD space. I do custom installs that remove all Asian fonts, all the non-English language packs, no X-11, no DevTools. Still, that doesn't leave a lot of free space to play with.

Will let y'all know how it goes, when it goes... 

M


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I think for the first time in my Mac life... I'm going to pass on this update and wait for Tiger in 2 weeks.  Right now I'm using Google Maps almost daily and don't want anything messing that up.  

Now, I'll probably end up downloading it this afternoon mind you.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

http://www.macfixit.com/

ON the Safari problem.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Download Safari 1.2 - may fix the issues without an archive and install but Shiira is now working properly with Googlemaps when I went back to 10.3.8 - and Safari is fine on 1.2.
Annoying journey tho


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Installed and seems fine on eMac.
Really does feel fast and smooth.

Apart form the bookmarks changes (quickly corrected) no Safari issues, including Google maps.

Will do Powerbook later.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> http://www.macfixit.com/
> 
> ON the Safari problem.


The only thing I just noticed with Safari on my G5 is that sometimes it launches in a snap, with one or two bounces of the Dock icon - while other times it takes about ten bounces and I get a spinning beachball. But I haven't had it actually crash; it always loads but not always at the same speed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No problems on the G4 except the Shiira GoogleMap - Safari and banking seem fine, same for one of our staff machines as well - . 
Gonna try 1.3 Safari again from the backup drive.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Safari for me keeps quiting!  

Firefox works (my default browser)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I installed the update yesterday... no problems as far as I can see at this time. Seems to run a little snappier.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Not having any issues using Safari w/ Google maps but both Shiira and Safari instantly crash when trying to load this web page.

http://www.adata.com.tw/en/new.htm

No problem when using Firefox....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Both load that page fine in 10.3.8.

1.3 Safari is completely pooched on the G5. I'm going to try it on the spare drive where I have a very clean system :confused :


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

bmovie said:


> Safari for me keeps quiting!
> 
> Firefox works (my default browser)


Ya, me too, Firefox is fine which is all I care about until Tiger. Therefor, I'm not going to waste a BTU's on Safari. Can't wait for that incredifast Safari 2.0 in Tiger though.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

looks like I'm going to have to go back to 10.3.8.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Before you go back try - Safari 1.2 on 10.3.9 - you can download it.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Nooooo problems with 10.3.9 (or any other update)*



Ants said:


> I always do a complete back up first & repair permissions before installing updates. [End of QUOTE]
> 
> I guess I'm lucky (and very lazy). I never back up anything (I don't actually know how to back up stuff). I download the updates as soon as they're released. I've never had a single problem, including with this one, 10.3.9.
> I switched to Apple because I no longer wanted to tinker and coddle and stroke and pour money into, and curse my computers. For 5 glorious years, that has been the case here in Happy Mac land!
> ...


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Would not let me install Safari 1.2, so I booted up from last night's backup (10.3.8) copied my Mail folder over and it's all good...Safari no longer suddenly quits.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

how do you go back?

this update has messed everything up...my safari doesn't work so i tried that macfixit fix and now nothing opens up....firefor or explorer

how do I go back to 10.3.8?

  


nothing OPENS!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> I never back up anything (I don't actually know how to back up stuff)


I use SuperDuper to create a bootable back up onto an external FW drive.
You can also use Carbon Copy Cloner - both do the same thing. CCC is free, SD is not. I try to back up a few times a week.....just in case.

Had I not taken this precautionary measure last night......I would be cursing myself right now.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ants said:


> I use SuperDuper to create a bootable back up onto an external FW drive.
> Had I not taken this precautionary measure last night......I would be cursing myself right now.


Guess what i'm doing right NOW!!!!!!!!!  

so what do I do now? I obviously haven't backedup (macdoc I know what you're going to say  )

how do I go back?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not to worry MY backup ended up with 10.3.9 on it as I forgot to turn off the auto backup and drive :blush:

Archive and install - not a huge issue. - You can download the 10.3.8 updater. I had to do the same thing. Only thing I needed was Safari 1.2 and reinstall my MS Keyboard and mouse stuff.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I've heard some people have had JAVA issues with this update, with apps like Azureus, etc.

People have fixed the behavior by running Security Update 02 again.

I'm just annoyed that it has been reported to Apple over two and a half months ago, that there are problems with the firmware of the videocard on the mini, and some DVI displays... STILL not fix.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

If it were not for MacDoc's "Back Up...Damn it" reminders, I would be doing the Archive and Install as well....


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

thanks will try that.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

If it ain't broke, then don't try and fix it. ESPECIALLY when you have a deadline on Monday!

That's why *I* resisted the urge 

...and I've usually got those updates installed before you can say wooha!

No tiger for me though either. This is now my work machine so I can't afford to risk programs having problems or incompatibility with work servers etc...Too bad


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Pamela said:


> If it ain't broke, then don't try and fix it. ESPECIALLY when you have a deadline on Monday!
> 
> That's why *I* resisted the urge


You're so right!!!!!

But i'm a gluton for punishment! 

I just figured that Apple would know what they're doing.....RIGHT?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I downloaded the 10.3.8 combo update and it will not let me install it.

say the volume doens't meet requirements for this update


any ideas?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Should you not boot from your installation discs first, use the Archive & Install feature and then run the update. Is this the correct method?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

so I should boot from a CD then?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I would think so, if you have a copy of Panther, use Disc 1, boot from the disc and the installer will offer you a couple of choices like Erase & Install, Archive & Install and perhaps another one (can't remember). Once you have you system restored and have rebooted from the drive, then you can run the 10.3.8 updater.

Read this
http://www.thexlab.com/faqs/archiveinstall.html


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

But I will loose all my settings.

isn't there another way to install 10.3.8?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

bmovie said:


> But I will loose all my settings.
> 
> isn't there another way to install 10.3.8?


The Archive and Install installation option is used to replace the System-level components of Mac OS X while offering an additional option to preserve both your Users folder and network settings (taken from the link above).


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok i'll try this....damn it takes so long to install.

At least it isn't windoz! that takes hours to install XP

what a pain.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Tried loading the update on my mini. I get to the license agreement but there is nothing to click on to continue. Any ideas?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I updated my backup drive to 10.3.9, but cannot load my home page.

Can anyone who is using Safari 1.3 under 10.3.9 load http://www.macspectrum.com?

I had to turn off Java and Javascripts to get the page to load, altho' incomplete
the little animation doesn't run
hmmmmmm

my bank website requires javascript
that pretty much makes up my mind for me....
be gone 10.3.9, be gone !!!!!

I was able to access my gmail account using 10.3.9

more testing

thanks


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok now i have reinstalled my OS and I havent' updated to 10.3.8 but my Login screen is taking a VERY long time to load.

how do I speed this up?

I did an archive and install option. it seems to be hanging on the Login Window

any ideas?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ants said:


> Not having any issues using Safari w/ Google maps but both Shiira and Safari instantly crash when trying to load this web page.
> 
> http://www.adata.com.tw/en/new.htm
> 
> No problem when using Firefox....


That page loads for me in Safari but it takes a few seconds. Sometimes the banner across the top loads, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

http://maps.google.com/

worked for me once i turned javascript back on


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll repeat:

Many people are experiencing Java problems with 10.3.9. Try running 'java -version' from a terminal. You may note that you have an issue with Java now.

The workaround has been to install Security Update 02.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Before you go wiping drives or reinstalling or whatever, consider just deleting a few .plist files in your Preferences folder, like those relating to Safari, the Finder, etc.

Do a log out / in and see what happens.

M


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

arminia said:


> Tried loading the update on my mini. I get to the license agreement but there is nothing to click on to continue. Any ideas?



I updated my Mini last night. No issue at all.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

For people with Safari problems. It seems that the update does not play well with any haxies whatsoever.
This is how I solved my issue. From the finder, deleted everything Safari related by searching "safari".
Downloaded and installed Safari 1.2.
Reinstalled 10.3.9
Happiness!

Oh, Don't forget to save your Safari bookmarks if you don't have .Mac


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macspectrum - Loads just fine for me. This update really didn't do anything for me, although it's nice to see that Safari 1.3 will have much the same rendering capabilities that Safari 2.0 will.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I installed the update last night and my ibook froze after I awoke it from sleep mode. I hope this doesn't happen again. I'll have Tiger soon enough anyways if it does.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

bmovie said:


> Ok i'll try this....damn it takes so long to install.
> 
> At least it isn't windoz! that takes hours to install XP
> 
> ...


I'll speak up on this....

takes me 35 min to install Win XP Pro (full install, all options, rebooting, and setting up how I like)


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Vandave said:


> I installed the update last night and my ibook froze after I awoke it from sleep mode. I hope this doesn't happen again. I'll have Tiger soon enough anyways if it does.


naive...
what makes you think that 10.4 will fix a freezing issue if 10.3.9 made it freeze?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacDoc already told us, way back in post #51, where to go to find a fix for Safari. I went, I read, I did it, and it worked.

http://www.macfixit.com/

I can't believe that post #51 told everyone how to fix Safari, and here we are on over 90 posts and people are still bitching about how Apple messed up another update, and then went about downloading Safari 1.2 or the combo updater or talk about plist files and other crap to fix this problem.

Here is the solution a third time for the hard-of-linking: http://www.macfixit.com

(By the way, all I needed to do was remove one file: AcidSearch.bundle from /Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins.)


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

dmpP said:


> naive...
> what makes you think that 10.4 will fix a freezing issue if 10.3.9 made it freeze?


If installing 10.3.9 was the cause of the freeze, then it is a software issue.

If I install a different version of OSX, then it might fix the problem. What's so naive about that?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

lpkmckenna said:


> MacDoc already told us, way back in post #51, where to go to find a fix for Safari. I went, I read, I did it, and it worked.
> 
> http://www.macfixit.com/
> 
> ...


Uhmmm, Ya tried that, did not help much other than Safari actually started up and worked for 30 seconds before crashing. So no, in many cases not that simple. What I wound up doing (see post #89) did work and brought me completely up to date. Total time, 20 minutes give or take.
A pain in the you know what. This is the first issue I've ever had with an update, so I'll get over it. Reality is, no haxies, no problems!


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

iPetie said:


> Uhmmm, Ya tried that, did not help much other than Safari actually started up and worked for 30 seconds before crashing. So no, in many cases not that simple. What I wound up doing (see post #89) did work and brought me completely up to date. Total time, 20 minutes give or take.
> A pain in the you know what. This is the first issue I've ever had with an update, so I'll get over it. Reality is, no haxies, no problems!



I couldn't have said it better. I went down to the orignal Panther, through alot of errors and updates to finally after 5 hours being back up to 10.3.8. what a problematic update.

oh and that macfixit work around for Safari.....didn't work for me!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

IP - it was not just related to Safari - Shiira had problems and there were other issues reported - just about the same nonsense as occurred on the last update of 10.2 before 10.3 arrived if anyone recalls that disaster.
It broke a bunch of things on my machine that took some time to correct.

Not a LOT of positive feedback compared to the negatives ie actual improvements as opposed to "no problems".

I'm hoping for a Tiger soon - THEN we'll see some fun


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

I updated last night. Since then, I've only used Safari, and it is noticeably faster. I was kinda bothered by Safari's sluggishness of late, and now it feels like the Safari I once knew.

Regarding the www.macfixit.com fix - no one mentioned that they tried it and that it hadn't worked for them.

Correction: bmovie mentioned that it didn't work for him.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

lpkmckenna said:


> I Regarding the www.macfixit.com fix - no one mentioned that they tried it and that it hadn't worked for them.
> 
> Correction: bmovie mentioned that it didn't work for him.


That's right it didnt' work for me....but now it doesn't matter because 6 hours later I have my system up and running AGAIN!

I'm now running 10.3.9 and everything is working fine.

It better after a nice clean reinstall!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I ended up installing 10.3.9 (Partly because I had to restart my machine anyways b/c the battery was bone dry, and partly out of curiosity to see what would happen). Before I did I backed up my system using CCC, which is fantastic btw. 

But I didn't need to use the backup. Everything went okay on my G4 iBook 933, and everything is a little faster. That might have something to do with restarting the machine though, hard to tell. It had been up for 23 days straight. 

As for the Windows XP install in 35 minutes, I'm impressed. I've installed XP on P3's and P4's and the least amount of time it took for a full install and configuration (drivers, etc) was 1 hour. But all the machines are a few years old now so I could see how a new machine could install the four year old OS in 35 minutes now.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*10.3.9 - It's Alive!*

After re-reading the MacFixIt report....thought I would give it another try and pleased to report the Safari (and Shiira) are working without any issues....stable on Google Maps and all other pages listed in this thread. Success!

Here's what I did...(after a back up)
Cleared ALL system caches using Cocktail (or similiar utility)
Ran Software Update
Re-installed Security Update 2005-002

Rebooting after ever step...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I upgraded from 10.3.8 to 10.3.9 on my 1.33GHz PB... no probs... I took the advice and downloaded the combined update... didn't repair permissions before... repaired after installation and reboot...

everything seems to be ok...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Chealion said:


> Macspectrum - Loads just fine for me. This update really didn't do anything for me, although it's nice to see that Safari 1.3 will have much the same rendering capabilities that Safari 2.0 will.


thanks for the update Chealion
funny thing now is that even when booted from my original internal PB HD 10.3.8 i cannot load my webpage unless i turn java OFF
(i installed 10.3.9 on my external backup HD)

i did delete the safari .plist pref and re-started

still the same problem
hmmmmm


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I could never see those Google maps, but as soon as I updated, they all come right through. so I am a happy camper.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

when they first started with the maps, it was unavail. for safari.. only firefox on the mac.... about 2 weeks ago they opened it up for safari... now they have the wickedest thing... the satelite addition....


----------



## Ryankop (Apr 17, 2005)

All I can say from skimming through this thread is that OS X 10.3.9. is said to be very buggy from some of my friends. My friend in france upgraded and now he can't access finder. Anyways I'm still on 10.3.8, and I'm waiting until OS X Tiger. 

I'll probably get that either when it's released or at the grand opening of the Yorkdale Apple Store! (I wonder if my mom can get VIP passes for working for apple?)

Anyways I'm not upgrading to 10.3.9.... Yes I'm paranoid!


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

No problem here. I didn't backup.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I haven't encountered any problems with my 10.3.9 installations on my upgraded Cube or my G3 iMac. I used Software Update, not the combo updater. Safari seems faster; that's the most obvious difference. I tried all the problem websites noted in this thread on my Cube and they all loaded fine. Lucky I guess, but I have a backup system in case of problems.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, I skipped 10.3.8 because of the G5 fan issue, so I haaad to do this one. Everything seems to be working except I've had some cursor freezes -- mostly in the Finder, usually when the preview column is involved. 

I'm using a Wacom tablet (Intuos3 6x8), and have to unplug and plug it back in and it's fine. 

Anyone else?


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

Whoever is not having safari problems, do you have pithhelmet installed or not?


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

No pithhelmet here but slightly different problems in my case.

I have found that I am getting no sound from websites. My daughter first noticed this at tvokids.com but I get the same thing at homestarrunner.com. I have one java chat window that I have visited that ends up shutting down safari. 

I did an archive/install to get me back to 10.3.4 and then software updates as far as I could without going to 10.3.9. Unfortunately, during all that safari wasn't even working because I wanted to download 10.3.8 combo update but couldn't get to it. I had to go to 10.3.9 again and continue with the same problems. It is not a big deal but if anyone had any further insight that would be helpful. 

I didn't see anything on apple.com this morning about a fix for this latest update but I hope they don't forgo that because of 10.4.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I just installed 10.3.9 on my G5 dual 1.8. I repaired permissions first, then installed it with the combo updater this time. (I used software update for previous installations on my Cube and iMac G3.) Again, no problems with the install and none with Mail, Safari or Firefox. Google maps works fine and so does the site, www.adata.com.tw/en/new.htm that a previous reader reported problems with. One especially good thing, the occasional fan roar that I had on my G5 after installing 10.3.8 seems to be gone!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Ants said:


> Should you not boot from your installation discs first, use the Archive & Install feature and then run the update. Is this the correct method?


Why would you re-install your system for a OS X update? :S


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

hey lars,
with 10.3.9 not working for him, he needed to go back to 10.3.x.....so I suggested Archive & Install to get the system back and then install whatever updaters he wished from there.

cottageboy - I'm not having any safari problems and pithhelmet is not installed.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

cottageboy said:


> Whoever is not having safari problems, do you have pithhelmet installed or not?


I don't have the Safari challenges and don't have pithhelmet installed.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Chealion said:


> Macspectrum - Loads just fine for me. This update really didn't do anything for me, although it's nice to see that Safari 1.3 will have much the same rendering capabilities that Safari 2.0 will.


A bit more to the update in Safari from Dave Hyatt, one of the Safari programmers:



> Page Load Performance
> Safari 1.3 loads pages overall 35% faster than 1.2 as measured by IBench. In addition to improving the overall page load, Safari 1.3 will display content sooner than 1.2 did, so that subresources don't hold up the initial display of the page.
> 
> JavaScript Performance
> ...


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

iPetie said:


> Completely broke Safari on my ALBook. Can't even get it to open. At first it said that Pithhelmet was not compatible with the update then crashed immediately. Removed all pithhemet files and restarted. Now it just just crashes seconds after launch.
> This is the first time I've had an issue with an update.


PithHelmet not compatible with this version of Safari yet according to their website. Suspect an update MAY be coming but probably not for a while. May just jump right into Tiger instead?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Ants said:


> Not having any issues using Safari w/ Google maps but both Shiira and Safari instantly crash when trying to load this web page.
> 
> http://www.adata.com.tw/en/new.htm
> 
> No problem when using Firefox....



Works for me. Safari 1.3, G4MDD Dual 1.25, OS 10.3.9


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ants said:


> hey lars,
> with 10.3.9 not working for him, he needed to go back to 10.3.x.....so I suggested Archive & Install to get the system back and then install whatever updaters he wished from there.
> 
> cottageboy - I'm not having any safari problems and pithhelmet is not installed.



If this mention was for me....I had to go back to a basic to get everything up and running. Because this update really screwed things up for me. So I started with a clean slate and built up, and now everything is fine......6 hours after the fact


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

More information on my situation... I was just getting some photos into iPhoto and ran a slide show with a playlist from iTunes and it doesn't seem to want to play. I go to the same playlist in iTunes and it plays fine. 

I am using an iMac G5 with 768 megs of RAM and no problems until the update. Is there any chance that Apple will come out with a fix before Tiger? I looked on the discussion boards at apple.com and there is no shortage of issues with the update.

Oh, and another thing, the text in the quick reply window is now black instead of grey but the spell check doesn't work now. 

Strange bugs.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Safari seems faster. Haven't noticed any problems. Don't have PithHelmet.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*MACSPECTRUM - "cannot load my home page."*



MACSPECTRUM said:


> I updated my backup drive to 10.3.9, but cannot load my home page.
> 
> Can anyone who is using Safari 1.3 under 10.3.9 load http://www.macspectrum.com?


Yes, MACSPECTRUM, that webpage loaded in a spiffy jiffy for me with Safari 1.3 - faster than ever, under 10.3.9.

I don't have pithhelmet.
- SM


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

What the heck is pithhelmet?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Nevermind....found out.


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you all for the pithhelmet info. I guess I would have had success going to their webpage too .

Looks like I will have to remove it before I upgrade, or just back up my music, movies and pictures somewhere.

Thanks again,


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SoyMac said:


> Yes, MACSPECTRUM, that webpage loaded in a spiffy jiffy for me with Safari 1.3 - faster than ever, under 10.3.9.
> 
> I don't have pithhelmet.
> - SM


thanks, i'll give 10.3.9 another whirl this weekend when i don't need my laptop for work


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Looks like the problem is actually with Java. Apple's solution is here: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301380 The test is quite simple. I passed


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*10.3.9 FIX! and new security update.*

Hi Friends
Yesterday, Apple released an update for 10.3.9 that is supposed to fix Java issues, so maybe that would address some of the problems people have been seeking help with here. 
Also, there was a security update released with it. Both small files.
 
Good luck!


----------

